# kiss kiss



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

that third pic is cool


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey gouramimaster are you a gourami addict???







Cool photos and fish


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yes im a gourami addict are you a gourami addict to?? are any of these good enough for a nomination?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

i saw a fish in my lfs labelled as a giant gourami really kewl looking fish thinking about getting some my wife liked them which is weird for her she doesn't like most fish research time first that nad first i gotta buy a new tank and do some shuffling of tanks


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> yes im a gourami addict are you a gourami addict to?? are any of these good enough for a nomination?


Yes i'm a gourami addict too,i keep and has kept many of them.My favorite species now is the opaline it almost kill my convict very aggressive.In your experience gourami master who are the most aggressive gouramies???

This one is my biggest gourami(current)


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

gourami-master said:


> yes im a gourami addict are you a gourami addict to?? are any of these good enough for a nomination?


 they are really blury


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that moonlight gourami looks great


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i think paridse gouramis oh and 00nothing plese dont get a giant gourami they get 2' unless its this onehereif its not then dont get it you need a 150 to keep one







oh elduro is that a oscar its so funny ton ton lol


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

2 foot gourami are you sure??


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

the giant gourami can get huge! im not sure exactly how big though


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

In aquariacentral they are rated to get over 30''...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

hmm now lets see

1.feeder article
2.gourami profiles
3.why giant gouramis should not be kept in aquariums
4.start my story fish tales


----------

